# Short nail bed! Help!



## Puppers1

*Well, I just stopped biting my nails almost two months ago, after biting them for about fifteen years! Woohoo! BUT, now that I'm thinking about it, my nail beds are very short. VERY short. My nails are very small as well. I thought the beds would grow, and they seem to be growing a little, but I was told that they can't grow. I've seen people stop biting their nails and their nails looked normal after a while. I am going to be devastated if they are going to stay this short forever. I take care of my nails, and it's only been two months since I stopped biting them. But, can you tell me anything about my nail beds? *


----------



## lolaB

Congrats on two months of no biting. I've helped a few friends who were buyers with nail care, and it took them a year to two years before their nail beds were back to normal. Moisturize and push back your cuticle diligently. Eventually you'll notice them lengthening.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I wouldn't call your nail beds VERY short. Well, at least not all of them. Some people just have shorter nail beds than others naturally. My sister for example, always has nails that are longer than mine in terms of how far past the edge they go, but if we measured them in total length including the nail beds, my nails would be longer. Either way, congrats on kicking that habit!


----------



## OiiO

Congrats on your achievement! As someone who went through the same things you have, I know how hard it is to stop.

My nail beds are kind of small as well, and the only way for me to get my nails to look good is to grow them out long enough until they look clearly rectangular.

Here is an example of my nails when they've grown, but not enough:





And here's my perfect length:





The upkeep is obviously more tedious than when they're shorter, but it's so worth it!


----------



## katcole

I have that same issue, I was just looking at all the pretty nails, but I dont have any room on my nails to put designs,unless some one  with extreme talent  could maybe do it..I have stubby little fingers also nothing looks  good. Plus Im a horrible nail biter and I pick at my cuticles.really bad.


----------



## silversteam

I've just started not biting my nails..like two weeks but i have a major issue my nails arre atill pathetically small. i am going to get gel nails because my prom is this saturday. but. is there any way to make them longer before the weekend? im brand new here...so i would've posted my own thread but haven't figured that out yet...but back to nails.. any suggestions?


----------



## chrysalis101

Here's an awesome terrible picture from when I first started painting my nails on a regular basis. I'm really embarrassed to put this on-line, actually. It was my first water marble. But never mine. I still hadn't quite kicked the nail biting habit at this point. That was in Feb. of last year.





Here's what they look like today. It takes some patience and good nail care habits. Especially focus on taking care of those cuticles! But, you can see, I'm still having problems with my index finger. I think it's mostly because I'm right handed and that finger gets the most abuse...slammed in a drawer, picking stuck on food off of plates, things that moms do.


----------



## chrysalis101

> Originally Posted by *silversteam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've just started not biting my nails..like two weeks but i have a major issue my nails arre atill pathetically small. i am going to get gel nails because my prom is this saturday. but. is there any way to make them longer before the weekend? im brand new here...so i would've posted my own thread but haven't figured that out yet...but back to nails.. any suggestions?


 You could get press on nails for this weekend. But there's nothing that I know of that can make them grow that fast naturally.

I use Sally Hansen's Nailgrowth Miracle, though, not as often as I should. It's drops that you put on the cuticles of your nails and rub in. You can buy it at Walmart, target, CVS, Walgreens, anywhere they sell Sally Hansen...which is everywhere. But don't put it on right before you paint your nails, cause your polish will just peal right off.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's an awesome terrible picture from when I first started painting my nails on a regular basis. I'm really embarrassed to put this on-line, actually. It was my first water marble. But never mine. I still hadn't quite kicked the nail biting habit at this point. That was in Feb. of last year.
> 
> Here's what they look like today. It takes some patience and good nail care habits. Especially focus on taking care of those cuticles! But, you can see, I'm still having problems with my index finger. I think it's mostly because I'm right handed and that finger gets the most abuse...slammed in a drawer, picking stuck on food off of plates, things that moms do.


 Practice definitely makes perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my nails were always a mess and needed clean up after, now they don't really do


----------



## Puplerain

Yay! Finally a thread that seems somewhat active and on topic to what I am going through. Here's my story... Its been over 8 weeks no biting!! I painted my nails when they we

re all chewed up and gross so I wouldn't bite them..it worked!! I bit for over 15 years.





This is from August just a little over a month of growth.

 




This was taken just 2 days ago..my first attempt  at a converse shoe nail art.  I have many more nail art pics I've done. Its just relaxing to watch how to vids and try to recreate it but I have come across the same issue. My nail beds re not long enough to do most art...there are plenty for short nails but still waa :*(

I am although holding out hope they will grow more over the course of time..I mean I  am sure clipping them as they get too long and hopefully before much breakage will allow them to become even more of a beautiful sight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I put instant cuticle remover on at least twice a week and remove the dead cuticle...I use hard as hoof to strengthen the nail and my favorite clear coat is Nail LIfe...I use that as my base coat and Seche Vite clear as my top coat it dries so fast. I have learned it isn't the best for constant use if you change your polish every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it damages the nails.


----------



## silversteam

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try that soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> You could get press on nails for this weekend. But there's nothing that I know of that can make them grow that fast naturally. I use Sally Hansen's Nailgrowth Miracle, though, not as often as I should. It's drops that you put on the cuticles of your nails and rub in. You can buy it at Walmart, target, CVS, Walgreens, anywhere they sell Sally Hansen...which is everywhere. But don't put it on right before you paint your nails, cause your polish will just peal right off.


----------



## Christa W

Congrats on stopping the nail biting.  I too have tiny nail beds especially on my pinkies.  Look at the bright side, you don't have to worry about whether or not a nail stamping full image will fit on your nail because it totally will!!!  I like to do the skittlette which I put glitter or texture polish on my pinkie because it's so tiny then stamping on the ring and middle fingers finishing up with creme color or solid color on the pointer and thumb.  Or do just the art on accent nails.  It doesn't have to be any particular one.  I think your short nails are adorable.  If you are growing them out I recommend a glass file (I got mine at Big Lots) and some kind of cuticle oil.  I use California Mango from Sally's and every time I remove nail polish and once at least daily I massage the oil on my nails.  Even if I have on polish I do it.  The stimulation helps the nails grow. 

I went from this in August because I had to cut them down they were breaking so bad. (before using any cuticle oil)  The image on my ring finger is a very small image btw and it almost didn't fit.   I would say about half of the non full image plate designs I own won't fit any of my nails (maybe my thumb). 





To this today.





I used to be a nail biter especially after I quit smoking.  I hate nail polish that looks chipped so I started wearing polish again and stopped biting them about 5 years ago.  I stopped eating sunflower seeds in the shell too because they made my fingers on my right hand too weak.  It was pretty much like always having them in my mouth.  Now my nail art is more about what I can fit vertically since they are so long and skinny.  Boyfriend says I have witch fingers.  /shrug.


----------



## misstacyxoxo

These are my nails now.. I need help


----------



## katcole

No  offense  but  yes you  do lol, but im not 



far behind. I even  gave a way a shoebox full of nail polish because I was  fed up last week.


----------

